# R15 should I BUY or LEASE?



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello,
I have always believed in owning my stuff. Are there any ADVANTAGES of leasing the R15? Only one I can think of is if the R15 goes bad they send you a new one. Just buying one for cheaper than the first initial price of the leased R15 sounds like a better deal to me. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I would be remiss if did not suggest skip the R15 and go for the HR20. 

I have owned 3 HR10s, got very little $$ value out of them. (Still have two.) I could have sold them at their ebay high, I suppose, but didn't. 

So I could have leased and paid less and then lost less.

BTW, an HD receiver makes a SD TV look better. And starts the transition to HD. 

Have fun,
Tom


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The only way to avoid leasing one is to buy a used one.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Get a free R15 directly from D*. Use the DVR4U2 code on their website and they'll give you one to use for free.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> The only way to avoid leasing one is to buy a used one.


I don't believe that is correct. At least for the HR20 you can purchase full priced from DIRECTV.


braven said:


> Get a free R15 directly from D*. Use the DVR4U2 code on their website and they'll give you one to use for free.


To be clear, that would be a leased unit for free.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

braven said:


> Get a free R15 directly from D*. Use the DVR4U2 code on their website and they'll give you one to use for free.


looks like that offer has expired,I tried it it would not go through.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I don't believe that is correct. At least for the HR20 you can purchase full priced from DIRECTV.
> 
> To be clear, that would be a leased unit for free.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom! Need you to find out what happened to "dvr4u2".


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry, I rarely can find out that kind of information. New deals open and close all the time.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Sorry, I rarely can find out that kind of information. New deals open and close all the time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


OK sorry to ask,thought your contacts might know.Hopefully D* will come up with a great new offer.thanks anyway.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

MONSTERMAN said:


> Hello,
> I have always believed in owning my stuff. Are there any ADVANTAGES of leasing the R15? Only one I can think of is if the R15 goes bad they send you a new one. Just buying one for cheaper than the first initial price of the leased R15 sounds like a better deal to me. Any thoughts?
> Thanks


I really can't think of any advantage of owning an R15 (or HR20). Leased, if it goes bad, it gets replaced (perhaps for cost of shipping). New model comes out in a year or two, trade it in. Monthly recurring cost is exactly the same, leased or owned.

If you decide to get a used one, before paying get the receiver ID number (RID) and run it by DirecTV to make sure the unit you are buying is free and clear, and that you will be able to activate it.

Carl


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I really can't think of any advantage of owning an R15 (or HR20). Leased, if it goes bad, it gets replaced (perhaps for cost of shipping). New model comes out in a year or two, trade it in. Monthly recurring cost is exactly the same, leased or owned.
> 
> If you decide to get a used one, before paying get the receiver ID number (RID) and run it by DirecTV to make sure the unit you are buying is free and clear, and that you will be able to activate it.
> 
> Carl


Really? The monthly recurring cost is the same? Why would they charge me a leasing fee if I bought a (new in box) R15 on Ebay? I know the DIRECTV DVR service cost would be 5.99 a month still, but they wouldn't charge a leased receiver fee of 4.99 would they, if I actually bought it from Ebay?

BTW: dvr4u2 code should still work. I only used it this past saturday for my sister. You might have to allow for cookies and popups to be accepted though...

Also, I would buy the H21-700 but this is for my dad and he can hardly hear. He can't tell the difference between HD and SD anyway and many HD channels don't have CC which he has to have.

Personally, I still have the HUGHES HR10-250 tivo that I purchased new in box from Ebay for only $100 a year ago.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

MONSTERMAN said:


> Really? The monthly recurring cost is the same? Why would they charge me a leasing fee if I bought a (new in box) R15 on Ebay? I know the DIRECTV DVR service cost would be 5.99 a month still, but they wouldn't charge a leased receiver fee of 4.99 would they, if I actually bought it from Ebay?
> 
> BTW: dvr4u2 code should still work. I only used it this past saturday for my sister. You might have to allow for cookies and popups to be accepted though...
> 
> ...


Nope...instead of showing "Leased Reciever - $4.99" on your bill, it'll show "Additional Reciever - $4.99" on your bill.

Also, you probably were one of the last to use the code because it's definetely gone now....


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow, they have had that code for forever.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, they're right. The DVR4U2 code doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

It's been reported that you can call DirecTV and ask for a free R15(nicely) and subscribers have gotten the free R15 deal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That is true. And congratulations on 1k posts, Jhon69, you're on your way!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That is true. And congratulations on 1k posts, Jhon69, you're on your way!


Thanks.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I don't believe that is correct. At least for the HR20 you can purchase full priced from DIRECTV.
> 
> To be clear, that would be a leased unit for free.
> 
> ...


would that lfree leased unit be a hr20? that'd be worth it


----------

